# Todays adventure.



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

wow... now I really need your address so I can set up some bait hives near by!!


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> wow... now I really need your address so I can set up some bait hives near by!!


LOL

You know these are from packages with 2 deeps. Only a couple frames drawn out in the top box.

Messed up year i tell ya!

JoeMcc


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

messed up year, I agree!


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Guess they are trying to make up for CCD.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

When I make splits for swarm control I will destroy all but two queen cells, this seems to control after swarms better. The logic being only one virgin in the split so she seems to stay home and the split loses the swarm urge.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Brent Bean said:


> When I make splits for swarm control I will destroy all but two queen cells, this seems to control after swarms better. The logic being only one virgin in the split so she seems to stay home and the split loses the swarm urge.


I will try that next time. 

Hopefully next year when all the comb is drawn out this wont happen as much. I was thinking maybe i should put foundaton between each brood frame. Every time ive tried something like that the pull the comb out further on the drawn frames and it makes a mess. PLus the cold weather weve had here in WA would have prob caused some chilled brood if i had broken up the brood nest.

JoeMcc


----------

